# fourier brakes for the propel



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

I notice on the fourier website it lists two different brake models for the propel... the description for each is identical... but one is twice the price of the other...
I emailed them and asked what the difference was but have not heard back from them yet.
any of y'all know what the difference is?


----------



## robertg (Sep 11, 2006)

One is full CNC and the other is forged.


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

The brakes came today, it only took 5 weeks. In a couple weeks I will get around to mounting them.


----------



## robertg (Sep 11, 2006)

Which one did you get, CNC or forged? And what is the weight compared to the stock brakes (which stock brakes did you have)?


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

obed said:


> I notice on the fourier website it lists two different brake models for the propel... the description for each is identical... but one is twice the price of the other...
> I emailed them and asked what the difference was but have not heard back from them yet.
> any of y'all know what the difference is?


One operates in position space, and one in momentum space.


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

I got the cnc brakes. I have not weighed them or the old brakes, weight was not my reason for wanting to change breaks. My stock brakes had the reported problem of not working with 25's (tires)...had to run 23's...the new brakes are supposed to work well with 25's. I forget what the OEM brakes were...When I get around to changing them I will check the weight of both and list them if I remember. I just moved and things are hectic at the moment so it may be awhile before I make the change...right now I am mostly riding my Domane or my ridley.


----------



## bungis (Sep 3, 2014)

Are these a noticeable improvement over the stock 2015 titanium brakes? I'm not too happy with the performance on mine.


----------



## wgscott (Jul 14, 2013)

wgscott said:


> One operates in position space, and one in momentum space.


No one appreciates true comedy anymore.


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

I don't notice much difference in braking, but then again, I was not unhappy with the performance of the OEM brakes on mine.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Fourier sells direct on EBAY.

A friend got his from Taiwan in less than two weeks.


----------



## xeon (Dec 21, 2008)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Fourier sells direct on EBAY.
> 
> A friend got his from Taiwan in less than two weeks.


I was somewhat happy with my brakes for a short bit after my shop got some factory replacements that appear to work better and adjust so they don't contact my rims, which they couldn't do with the original ones... now the rear brake cable is scraping the top of my Conti GP4000s tires(23s) wearing a flat spot on my tire and fraying the brake cable. 

I love my bike but these OEM brakes are full of holes... HAVING to buy aftermarket brakes for functionality IMO on this level of bike is something I find disappointing.


----------



## hansie (Nov 7, 2012)

I have Fourier brakes on my 2014 Propel so no clearance issues there.

The part where I have clearance issues is the seat tube.

Have 2015 Dura Ace C50 rims, 23C tires are no problem but once I put 25c Conti GP4000s tires on it they rub on the seat tube.

Does anyone else has this problem?


----------



## d_tresenriter (Feb 22, 2015)

hansie said:


> I have Fourier brakes on my 2014 Propel so no clearance issues there.
> 
> The part where I have clearance issues is the seat tube.
> 
> ...


No problem with my 2015. I've used both 25c 4000Sii tires and Vittoria open corsa 25c tires without any rubbing.


----------



## hansie (Nov 7, 2012)

What kind of rims are you using?

It seems that with my Mavic Ksyrium rims the 25C tires are not rubbing but with my Dura-Ace c50 rims they are rubbing.


----------



## d_tresenriter (Feb 22, 2015)

hansie said:


> What kind of rims are you using?
> 
> It seems that with my Mavic Ksyrium rims the 25C tires are not rubbing but with my Dura-Ace c50 rims they are rubbing.


Besides the original 55mm CF Giant rims, I mainly use Small-Batch Cyclery 38mm CF rims, both with 25mm Conti 4000Sii tires


----------



## imiller (Aug 23, 2011)

Do you know what the conti's and vittoria's actually measure out too? I have some pro 4 service course that are 23's but measure 25mm on the giant carbon rims that came with my Propel Advanced Pro 1.


----------



## d_tresenriter (Feb 22, 2015)

I just measured the 25 mm Conti 4000Sii tires on the original 55 mm Giant carbon rims and they measure 24.8mm.


----------



## bungis (Sep 3, 2014)

Anyone try the new Zipp NSW wheels to see if they fit on the propel?. I'm worried that even with 23mm tires it will touch the seat tube due to the super wide brake track of these rims (26.4mm).


----------



## CRANKJUNKY (Mar 27, 2015)

By Small Batch Cyclery, do you mean the shop in Simpsonville/Frankfort, Kentucky?


----------



## d_tresenriter (Feb 22, 2015)

CRANKJUNKY said:


> By Small Batch Cyclery, do you mean the shop in Simpsonville/Frankfort, Kentucky?


Yes. That's where I bought my 38mm carbon wheels.


----------



## CRANKJUNKY (Mar 27, 2015)

Sweet. I think you're the first local person I have come across on here.


----------



## d_tresenriter (Feb 22, 2015)

CRANKJUNKY said:


> Sweet. I think you're the first local person I have come across on here.


Im not local. I live in Peoria, IL. I just happen to borrow a set at the Horsey Hundred last year. I locked them and bought a set from Tom Waggoner.


----------



## CRANKJUNKY (Mar 27, 2015)

Tom is a great guy to work with. Glad you are liking the wheels!


----------

